# Smoked Green Beans



## john3198

Well, I searched this forum and only found one post on green beans, so decided to try an experiment tonight. Got some green beans, mushrooms, and red onions together and here is the story...........will definately do it again - maybe with some more enhancements..........


----------



## waysideranch

Nice job.  Smoke is the answer to all foods.


----------



## badfrog

Very nice! We put up 120 Qts of green beans from the garden this past summer and never once thought about smoking any...


----------



## meat hunter

You know we had a boatload of green beans this year and not once did I think about smoking any. Yours look fantastic, and I love the way you presented your post here, real professional like


----------



## rambler

Great job!  I like seeing people thinking outside the box (or smoking box)


----------



## john3198

Frog - you still can. They don't have to be fresh. I'd just take them out of the jar, drain, and toss them in the mushroom/onion mix.

Thanks. Meat. Try them some time. 

Thanks, Rambler. Did a batch last night again with some green beans, snow peas and sugar snap peas - all blanched a few min. Were really nice.


----------



## morkdach

very interesting will have to give this a try






 on the way you do you qview i like the format.


----------



## gene111

was just thinking about this the other day will definetly have to try it out now.


----------



## bigtrain74

Looks great John! Nice job!


----------



## badfrog

john3198;421727 said:
			
		

> Frog - you still can. They don't have to be fresh. I'd just take them out of the jar, drain, and toss them in the mushroom/onion mix.
> 
> trying it out on Thursdays smoke...thanks! by the way, since wer'e talking beans here...I pickled some beans this summer (real simple in cider vinegar with garlic and a few herbs); I had forgotten about them til I saw your post...dug out a jar and man they were good!!


----------



## beer-b-q

They look great John...


----------



## ronp

Nice job john I like green beans but Carol wont eat them because they squeak in her teath.


----------



## john3198

Ron - maybe a good dentist can fix that


----------



## acd4476

what temp did you smoke the veggies on?  thanks


----------



## barneypoo69

I do something close to this. I put butter in the bottom, cover with some sliced carrots, small cubes of red potatoes, green beans, mushrooms, onions, asparagas spears, cover mixture with young spinach leaves, dizzle some Oyster sauce on the top, salt/pepper to taste....cover with foil for around 45 minutes (lets the carrots, potatoes, etc steam good)..........remove foil, stir a little & let it smoke for 10-20 minutes..........


----------



## wngsprnt50

Green beans are one of our favorite veggies off the smoker.  Another good one for the smoker is asparagus. Pretty much the same setup. just make sure to steam it for 15 min or so to soften it up a bit.  hmm.....guess I need to get some stuff around to smoke up this weekend before the bitter cold hits! (sounds like a good "excuse" right?)


----------



## cycletrash

Sounds Good , But I would have to throw a smoke Ham Hock in with it !! YUM !!! YUM!!


----------



## mballi3011

Now I normaly don't look at old threads that much but this one really caught my eye and belly.This sounds awesome and I'm always looking for new vegis dishes too. I will definatly have to give this one a try this weekends too.


----------



## kansasplowboy

That looks fine as frogshair. tried Pot. Carrot, Beet but never greenbeans. I will now. THANKS LOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

